# MTD 30" impeller retrofit



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

Wet snow get caught between impeller fins and chute clog easily. This machine has 6 separate fins and spacers between them.Want to install a 2 part impeller that will fit hoping it won't clog in wet condition.What do you think? 
*Yardworks(mtd) 30" snowblower model# 31AH65KH515*


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

install an impellar kit. Lots of posts about them on here. Look on ebay to buy. Order one for a 4 blade impeller.


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

Toro-8-2-4 said:


> install an impellar kit. Lots of posts about them on here. Look on ebay to buy. Order one for a 4 blade impeller.


Ok, I found the problem. The auger belt tension wasn't right. .The cable needed adjustment so the belt would be tighter and not slip. Now, the blower can throw wet snow 20' without any modification.


----------

